# What it was like in the 70s?



## MAJOR_Baker (6 Feb 2006)

On the weekend my son was asking me what it was like to grow up in the 70s.  Being from Alberta I don't remember too much about vietnam, oil embargos, biafrins, soviet union, asian imports, etc.  It seems that with the present world situation his history teacher is focusing on the negatives rather than the positives.

So I came up with the Team Canada vs the Red Army team and Paul Henderson's "goal!"  

Anyone else remember a significant 70s event, negative or positive?


----------



## Scarf Face (6 Feb 2006)

Does 'disco' count as an event?


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Feb 2006)

- Four stellar Led Zeppelin albums
- Reggie Jackson, 4 home runs from 4 different pitchers in one World Series game
- Miami Dolphins perfect season 18-0, baby, all the way to the big one
- Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Danjanou (6 Feb 2006)

Scarf Face said:
			
		

> Does 'disco' count as an event?



More like a plague some of us had to endure ;D


----------



## Devlin (6 Feb 2006)

The end of the Muscle Car   - when the oil prices went out of control


----------



## mover1 (6 Feb 2006)

6 years old ans seeing Star Wars, it was phenomenal
 BattleStar Gallactica
50 cents = pop Chocolate bar bag of chips a bag of ju-jubes and a pack of hockey/baseball cards or whatever was in season
Jaws came out and I didn't swim at all that summer. 
My brothers sneaking me into the drive in theater on a sunday night to see Cheech and chong movies.
The Muppet's.
Playing outside because there were no real video games.
Riding bikes. Tabletop hockey.
3 channels and I was the remote control.
Good music. Girls wearing no bra's and me being the cute adorable little brother who was seen as not threat and was allowed to stay in the cottage when the girls were changing into their bathing suits......ahhh the 70's


----------



## Jed (6 Feb 2006)

Willy, Waylon, Boseephus and Merle. And that upstart disco dancer John Ravolta in Urban Cowboy.


----------



## 3rd Herd (6 Feb 2006)

Students in Toronto striking in protest against plans to increase class sizes

Lt William Calley Jr. found guilty of My Lai massacre

Patton wins an Oscar( George C Scott, best actor)

Watergate then later Ford grants Nixon a pardon

"Streaking becomes a fad"

Plane hijackings become a new form of budget holiday planning, 'anyone for Cuba.'

Summer Olympic in Montreal

Signed on the dotted line to join the CAF


----------



## blueboy (11 Feb 2006)

How about 8 tracks
Supertramp albums
music on vinyl records
the Munich Olympic massacre
budget overruns for the Montreal Olympics
We moved from Chatham NB to Cold Lake Alta.....culture shock


----------



## TCBF (11 Feb 2006)

Pong.

Tom


----------



## Danjanou (11 Feb 2006)

Polyester leisure suits :

Also for me finishing High School and joining the Militia


----------



## OLD F of S (11 Feb 2006)

FLQ and free trip to Montreal
   UNEF 2 free trip to Cario




                              Regards OLD F of S


----------



## 2 Cdo (11 Feb 2006)

Early 70's. Apollo Moon Program and Viet Nam winding down
"71 or '72 Kingston Pen riots (forget which year)
'72 Canada-Russia series. Way to go Paul
'73 US troops pull out of Viet Nam
"75 South Viet Nam folds
'76 Canada Cup. Bobby Orrs last hurrah
'77 Started high school (and survived many a high school dance blaring disco)
'78 Played hockey against a touring Soviet team (we lost)
'79 Iranian revolution. US embassy stormed and hostages taken (Hostages finally released when Ronnie took over from the peanut farmer)

"Good times, bad times, I know I've had my share"
Some incredible music, Zepplin, Lynrd Skynrd, Rush, Nugent, Foghat etc. Even liked some punk like the Sex Pistols!

If you want an idea of what the seventies were like, watch the movie "Dazed and Confused". Scary, it was almost like my autobiography on film!


----------



## mover1 (11 Feb 2006)

How about the non military stuff from the 70's?

Or do you guys watch to much History Channel.....

The SON Of SAM
Charlies Angels
 Threes Company
Peter Frampton
Shaft


----------



## 2 Cdo (13 Feb 2006)

Mover, don't need to watch the History Channel, I lived it! ;D


----------



## Cliff (24 Mar 2006)

Try and imagine using manual typewriters, awful green dress uniforms, and lugging around a much heavier weapon in the field.  Oh yeah, milk in plastic backs.


----------



## 0007 (24 Mar 2006)

How about the 'Hilarious House of Frightenstein'?


----------



## Britney Spears (24 Mar 2006)

> and lugging around a much heavier weapon in the field



and what, pray tell, would that heavier weapon be? Surely not the FN C1 (basically same weight as C7 with sight), or C2 (MUCH lighter than C9)? I admit I've never seen a C5, does it weigh more than a C6?


----------



## George Wallace (24 Mar 2006)

Interesting....The C1 and C2 disappeared long before the C5........


----------



## Britney Spears (24 Mar 2006)

> Interesting....The C1 and C2 disappeared long before the C5........



Sorry, I didn't mean to imply that I had lugged a C1 around in the field. All these weapons were withdrawn before I was born(I think). I have thrown around the C1/C2 civvy side and during foreign weapons lectures only. 

Also, as I understand the infantry stopped using the footborne C5 somewhat earlier than the Armd, who continued to use it on vehicles for quite some time. ?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (24 Mar 2006)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> Sorry, I didn't mean to imply that I had lugged a C1 around in the field. All these weapons were withdrawn before I was born(I think). I have thrown around the C1/C2 civvy side and during foreign weapons lectures only.
> 
> Also, as I understand the infantry stopped using the footborne C5 somewhat earlier than the Armd, who continued to use it on vehicles for quite some time. ?



I carried the C1 on my basic and shot poorly with it.  I do believe BS is correct when he says a C7 with bayonet and sight weighs about the same as a loaded C1.

As for the 70s, I don't know how I lived without the Internet.  I mean seriously, I have no clue what I did with my time.

I remember the family TV having 13 channels and having to get up to change them. And rotary dial phones.  They kinda sucked.

My Grade 5 teacher had a shirt with Commonwealth Games logos all over it, I believe Edmonton hosted them in the mid 70s, and the Eskimos moved to Commonwealth Stadium from...I can't even remember the name of the old stadium they played at.

Guy Lafleur and Bobby Orr and Ken Dryden.


----------



## Britney Spears (24 Mar 2006)

According to world.guns.ru, FN FAL weights 4.45kg empty, compared to 3.77kg for M16A2. Add ~1 kg for the C79 sight, no bayonet needed.


----------



## Cliff (24 Mar 2006)

Britney,

Some of us preferred the 30 rd mags of the C2 (over the 20 rd mag of the C1) which contributed to the weight when having to lug a weapon and extra mags around. We also used lots of gun oil on the wooden stocks (during cleaning back then) that may have contributed to the weight factor, just kidding on that one!


----------



## mover1 (24 Mar 2006)

Mind you carrying a C-1 or a C-2 around was definitely ligther than carrying a C-7 with sight , bayonett, mag light and lazer pointer and what ever else fell of the kit whores truck.
Plus we only had to wear our uniforms with webbing and a ruck....not loaded down with Zap Straps, GPS, laptops, discmans, mountain stoves and the like, camel packs and Timmies mugs. 

So in reality we were much lighter back then, in more ways than one.... ;D


----------



## TCBF (25 Mar 2006)

For some odd reason, we were taught the C1 weighed 10 lbs 8 oz, and the C2 was 15.4 pounds.  Both loaded.  When CAMT 7-51 was replaced by CFP whatever, they said 11 pounds for the C1. The wood must have absorbed 20 years of sweat, or the first weight was with an "S" butt, the second with an "XL" butt (just kidding).


----------

